# Harbor Ridge, Maine



## KCI (Jun 30, 2010)

We are heading for HR in ME for July 4 for a week...what to do...where to go...help????


----------



## SailBadtheSinner (Jun 30, 2010)

For starters, visit: Bar Harbor, Acadia National Park, Southwest Harbor, Northeast Harbor, Bass Harbor, Jordan Pond Restaurant, Cadillac Mountain. to do: whale watch cruise, Lulu Lobster Boat, hiking trails and carriage trails in ANP, rent sea kayaks, rent bikes, nature cruises, go for a carriage ride in ANP, shop BH, do a lighthouse cruise, go for a sail on the schooner _Margaret Todd_, eat as much Maine lobster as you can  at local lobster pounds...........

Just Google _Acadia National Park_ and _Bar Harbor_ for more ideas.


SBtS


----------



## Janette (Jul 1, 2010)

Have a wonderful trip. We'll be in the area in Searsport on July 30 and then on to Cape Elizabeth to visit our daughter's family. We love Maine so we know you will have a great time. I miss seeing you walk by. I went out at 6:30 this morning so I'm in air conditioning for the remainder of the day. We head to Barony Sunday and then GO. Our entire family will be on HHI for the week of July 10 in four different lodgings. We'll have fun but have our own space at night.


----------



## RFW (Jul 1, 2010)

Hard to add anything to the suggestions above, except lunch with popovers on the lawn at Jordan Pond House, in Acadia Park. They take reservations. 

FYI, when you check in at Harbor Ridge, they will give you a binder filled with suggestions, where to eat, etc. and a dining discount for some of the local eateries. 

One of our favorite local places is Seafood Ketch, in Bass Harbor. About a 10 minute drive. We also never miss whatever they are doing Acadia Repertory Theatre, in Somesville, a summer theatre that you will pass as you drive in. They also have a children's show some afternoons. 

A good guide to the hiking trails is Discover Acadia National Park, 2nd: AMC Guide to the Best Hiking, Biking, and Paddling.Trail maps are available in the Acadia Visitor Center (where you can also buy a vehicle pass for the week) and in Southwest Harbor at the Vistitor Center, located in the parking lot behind Sawyer's Market on Main Street.

Enjoy!


----------



## Art (Jul 1, 2010)

Go to Grumpy's for breakfast.  He's down the road a little  bit from Southwest  Harbor on  the lower  level of  the marine supply store.  Maybe a 10 minute walk from Harbor  Ridge via  the path through the woods.

Consider buying lobsters  from Parsons - the  owner is the  sister of one  of the  lobstermen.  There is  a steamer in  the Harbor Ridge  kitchen.

Art


----------



## dmbrand (Jul 14, 2010)

*KCI, How was the trip?*

We will be at Harbor Ridge on Sunday(7/18); how was the resort and area?


----------



## Glynda (Jul 15, 2010)

*Thurston's*

We love Thurston's Lobster Pound in Bernard on Bass Harbor.


----------



## dmbrand (Jul 15, 2010)

I think that a lobster pound will be one of the first places we will go....simply because I have not experienced one before!   Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Deb from NC (Jul 15, 2010)

We loved Thurston's lobster pound as well.  We ate there twice when we were at Harbor Ridge (and would have been happy to eat there more often!)


----------



## Kola (Jul 17, 2010)

Deb from NC said:


> We loved Thurston's lobster pound as well.  We ate there twice when we were at Harbor Ridge (and would have been happy to eat there more often!)



Don't they have a 'web special' with e-mail delivery ?   :whoopie:


----------



## Greg G (Jul 17, 2010)

dmbrand

All the previous posts were pretty good covering the area.
If you like to hit the beach one day go to Sandy Beach in Acadia National Park.  A beautiful medium size beach with nice sand. 
Wasn't crowded when we were there in July of 2005.






Also for a jams, jellies, syrup, dried berries, etc stop by Maine’s Own Treats  (68 Bar Harbor Rd).  http://www.mainesowntreats.com/  We got a package of jams, jellies, and syrup mailed back to our house the last day we were there.

I second Jordan Pond House for popovers and jam and the view,  and a carriage ride through the park to see the cobblestone bridges and creeks

One other thing to remember is that even in July the weather can change rapidly.   One day it was very cool in the morning when a neat fog rolled in over the outer islands























Greg


----------



## dmbrand (Jul 17, 2010)

Nice pictures!  Can't wait, plane leaves in one hour. :whoopie:


----------



## RFW (Jul 17, 2010)

Thurstons is the favorite of many. We are in the minority, preferring Trenton Bridge Lobster Pound. They steam the lobsters outdoors, using seawater, over a wood fire. Somehow that seems to give it a really nice flavor. It also flavors the corn on the cob nicely. Thurstons certainly has nicer view, though.

Last year, we tried Abel's for the first time. Both indoor and outdoor eating, under shade trees overlooking the water. It is on Route 198, Mt Desert


----------



## Detailor (Jul 17, 2010)

Sand Beach is nice when it's really hot on the island as it tends to get a cooling ocean breeze over there.  If you travel with young children, though, I'd suggest the little public beach along Route 3 in Seal Harbor (parking is across the street).  The water is quite shallow there for the little ones.

dmbrand - hope you have a good time.  Noticed that one of your goals is to not look like a tourist.  Boy will you stick out!

For something a little different take a walk on the Ship's Harbor nature trail - from the resort drive back down to Main Street and turn right.  In a little bit Route 102 splits (straight is the Bass Harbor Road and left is the Seawall Road).  Go out about three miles and you'll see signs for the Ship's Harbor parking area on the left (ocean side).  I think that the campground entrance is right around there on the right.  Great little coastal nature walk and you get some nice ocean views.  When you look directly to the east from there you'll see Great Cranberry Island and if you look sort of southern you'll be looking out on the open ocean by way of what's known locally as the "Western Way."  

After that trip get back on 102 continuing in the same direction that you were going from SW Harbor.  You'll soon come to the road to the Bass Harbor light house on the left.  If you haven't seen an operating Maine light house this is an opportunity to see one.

Dick Taylor


----------



## dmbrand (Jul 19, 2010)

Wow! This place is gorgeous! The sun rises early here....I think it was light out before 5am.  I understand why this side is referred to as the quiet side.  We notice the absence of even animal/insect noises....aside from the giant black crows.  

Ate at Thurston's for a midday lunch....it was delicious and very low-key, with great photo-ops.  Sat next to a life long resident who very graciously wrote down several restaurants that the locals frequent, aka, serves good, fairly priced meals.

Harbor Ridge is a little gem; definitely would not describe it as posh.  The grounds are very well-kept, the interior is very clean with a nicely stocked kitchen.  Upon entering we noticed that there isn't any air conditioning, but as it turned out, it isn't necessary once the windows were opened.  It cools down wonderfully at night.  We thought of bringing my husband's parents on this trip, but I am glad that we did not.  This townhouse arrangement is not suitable to anyone unable to climb stairs on a daily basis.  I believe that the resort does have some handicap accessible units, but I don't know if they are available at any given time.

Thanks for any and all the hints/tips, this trip develops as we go.  Today is Acadia National Park day for us, have to burn off the seafood we keep devouring!


----------



## Glynda (Jul 19, 2010)

*Homeport*

If you ever want to go back and take the folks, this is a cottage (called Homeport) we've rented several times and is a short walk to Thurstons and it has a main floor master bedroom.  The son of the owner keeps his lobster boat on it's dock and will take you out and will also sell you fresh lobster.

We love this spot:

http://www.annspointcottages.com/







dmbrand said:


> Wow! This place is gorgeous! The sun rises early here....I think it was light out before 5am.  I understand why this side is referred to as the quiet side.  We notice the absence of even animal/insect noises....aside from the giant black crows.
> 
> Ate at Thurston's for a midday lunch....it was delicious and very low-key, with great photo-ops.  Sat next to a life long resident who very graciously wrote down several restaurants that the locals frequent, aka, serves good, fairly priced meals.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jim Bryan (Jul 19, 2010)

Harbor Ridge looks great! Thanks.


----------



## dmbrand (Jul 19, 2010)

Glynda, thanks, I will keep that place in mind.  I am failing miserably at looking like a tourist, but, everyone looks like a tourist, so I am not alone.

We found another reasonable lobster pound today, in Bar Harbor, of all places.  It is attached to the Fantail Restaurant on Route 3; just recently opened. I had the steamed clams..yum...and my husband had the lobster; all outside on picnic tables.

If anyone is visiting Acadia National Park, take advantage of the free Island Express shuttles!  We parked our car at one of the designated parking areas, and then rode the shuttle to many of the park's highlighted sights. LLBean donates $2M to the park for these free shuttles, so shop their stores!

Still looking for a local pub for that beer with some lobstermen; not sure Mt Desert Island has a local watering hole....everything has a grill/restaurant/cafe attached.  We will look harder.....


----------



## Art (Jul 19, 2010)

Don't know if you are going to be there thru Saturday.

If you are, the all you can eat BBQ at the Knox Road / Atlantic Brewing Company in the Town Hill area is a great deal. I think they are using an old refrigerator for the cooking.

Also, we take advantage of the lobster steamer in the unit and cook our own.  Last year we found lobsters on sale for $4.95 a lb. Spent $36 for 5 of them.  Work the math; a fine meal 

Art


----------

